# Anyone Push Forward To Draw?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry for confusing post, not much room there.what I mean is push forward with your hand that holds the ss. Sometimes I hold the pouch at my anchor point and draw forward and flip. Usually shoot normal but i'm still new to slingshots and both seem like good methods. Anyone else shoot like this? Is it bad for hunting?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a good friend who shoots this way and he is a crack shot. I don't think it matters, as long as it feels "right" for you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> I have a good friend who shoots this way and he is a crack shot. I don't think it matters, as long as it feels "right" for you.


Yeah, pretty much.
You see alot of Chinese shooters shoot this way because they're getting the looped tubes set.
Whatever works for you!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

ive tried it doesnt work for me at all


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems to be something that my favorite shooters do....











I find it works very well...


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Jake rock, thanks for vids man.can't wait to go home and watch them.bad connection at my casino/job. Thanks for the replies bro's


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

There was a mini series back in the 70's I belive on Marco Polo. Supposedly the Mongol Imperial Guard drew their bows this way. I picked up on that as a kid, and it works for me. Both in archery and slingshots.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Rockape66 said:


> There was a mini series back in the 70's I belive on Marco Polo. Supposedly the Mongol Imperial Guard drew their bows this way. I picked up on that as a kid, and it works for me. Both in archery and slingshots.


wow thats interesting. with a bow? I have to try that. btw just googled that, I saw that show! it was back in 82. In school they gave us the script on like a newspaper. we had to watch it for home work.


----------

